# Warning: enter at your own risk. Explicit Content



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

Last warning... 

WHY THE FUCK DOES GW BRAND CHAOS BLACK PRIMER COST SO FUCKING MUCH!!!!!!! :angry: I got to prime my termies, possessed, dreadnaught, and i just finished priming my land raider and ran out just as i finished. Fifteen fucking dollars for a fucking can of spray paint! I hope it's made from the blood of unicorns and piss of leprechauns! Maybe the next can i buy I'll drink it to gain it's magical powers! IS THERE AN ALTERNATIVE!?!?!?!?! MOTHER FUCKER! :ireful2:
That is it. I apologize for the outburst but my wife just wouldn't understand.
Woog out!


----------



## the Brayn (Oct 30, 2009)

I believe just about any flat black primer you can buy at Home Depot, Lowe's, Wal-Mart, or Target will work just as good if not better. You're more likely to get a bad can of bad primer from GW brand than any of the name brand spray paints from those big stores. I ran across a forum post concerning this some time ago, I'll see if I can dig it up.

Edit:

Here is one suggesting Krylon, it's not the one I had with a full explanation on why not to use GW brand spray primer but it gives you some ideas on alternatives that are cheap.

Link

And here is some info on what happens in humid areas. The fifth post has some good info in case you run across the problem of grainy or fuzzy primer (usually this is due to humidity it appears).

Link


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

easy solution, don't buy the damn stuff, I use Hycote car body spray, they used to do GW's spray before GW switched to a cheaper company and charged you more for it.


----------



## SHarrington (Jan 7, 2010)

I wonder if Woog is angrier over the fact he ran out of paint that he spent $15 on... or that he spent $15 on a $2 can of Krylon flat black that had a spiffy GW label on it?


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

thanks everyone. Krylon it is... i swear by the stuff for everything else. but on a seperate topic. FUCK CITADAL PAINT BRUSHES!!!!
and with that...
Woog out


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I work in the shipping industry and have a but of experience with paints. I agree with stella. Any single pack automotive etch primer should give the best bind to your models, particularly metal and resin. They will adhere to plastic very well also but you will need to teest them on some sprue first to confirm that the solvent used does not attack the plastic. The only problem is that most auto etch primers are white. So for evil black chaos models you will still need a base coat black of some kind.


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

I just use Armory. Works fine, has just as much and is a third of the cost.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Well, my can's still more or less full, and I'm mostly happy with it. Then again, I've only done a squad of spess marines with it....


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

Tried other stuff and found GW to be the best, not by heaps though...cans of black for me usually last about 1/2 a 2500pt army, I need two cans to finish it with a bit left in the second one.


----------



## SideEffect46 (Feb 1, 2010)

why does GW products cost so much in general is a better question.


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

as far as regular paints go i do like the GW stuff... the lid by itself is worth the little bit of extra cost but i'm still pissy about the spray paint. I didn't even go and look this morning to see if i got everything before the can ran out... There will be far my explicit ranting and raving if it did....
woog out


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

In regards to how anything GW sells can be so expensive, the business practice of buy low and sell high comes to mind. I can make more of a profit buying stuff at $2 and selling it at $14 as opposed to buying at $10 and selling for $14 for example. (Let the PR guys deal with people's feelings, I'll pull one over on the customer as almost all other business does and pay someone else to deal with it.)


Business is business, no two ways about it; some things do not factor in as heavily as some would like or as others care to believe. (Like those who would come back and say we should boycott their product and make them lose money; you won't get enough support to do enough damage.)


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

:biggrin: thank you Darkreever MBA for that lesson on economics. If you could please next explain the theory of supply and demand it would be greatly appreciated 

woog out


----------



## SideEffect46 (Feb 1, 2010)

and then the meaning of life! :biggrin:


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Also, please explain the disapearance of Squats, if you're on a roll.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

SideEffect46 said:


> why does GW products cost so much in general is a better question.


they still have this weird idea that they have no competition in any market and that there models are the creation of god himself.

of course the majority of us know thats all a dream there having.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

As evidenced by the other stores that'll sell you models for 60% of GW's price. I dunno, but I haven't bought anything at GW in 9 months, and my local store's going under, since everyone else left too. I'm not sure GW can keep this up... 

@SideEffect46: It's 42. _Everyone_ should know that.


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

I was under the impressions that you had to use GW products with GW models because they provide the best results... this has prevented me from painting my army for over 5 years now because i never wanted to dump the money in to the paints or models. A friend of mine started playing and asked if i still had my models so i dusted them off and got them out, picked up a few jars of paint and I've been at it since. I now enjoy the painting more than the actually game play sometimes. It's more relaxing and therapeutic than anything. I just took a look at my tank pieces and got all of them except the exposed engine inside the LR is a little spotty so I'll have to touch that up. I'll pick up some Krylon for my Oblits when they get here. I digress... they do have the market cornered. IF you play warhammer 40k you need GW products. Maybe not the paints cause you can always cross reference the colors to a different brand but the models themselves, and a lot of people are under the believe that i was once under that you have to use GW products to get the proper results. Maybe GW shops are more expensive but even if you're buying GW models somewhere that they are sold for 60% less GW is getting a cut. So we make the choice to suck it up and pay the extra bucks for what we want or we could just play a different game... Catch 22. Sucks to be us

Woog Out

@inquisitor varrius: I'd say come to the US to get your GW stuff but we stopped accepting penguins and snowballs as currency after the recessions hit... sorry :taunt: :good:


----------



## Oodles (Feb 24, 2009)

Does ne one know of a new zealand equvilant of Krylon? Im not sure if its sold here. If not, what should I look for in a can of primer? What do I want the label to say? Whats the name of the adhesive?(I can see that sounding like a stupid question)


----------



## SHarrington (Jan 7, 2010)

Stella Cadente said:


> they still have this weird idea that they have no competition in any market and that there models are the creation of god himself.
> 
> of course the majority of us know thats all a dream there having.


We know it. I believe they know it too. Everyone knows it. 
Yet...
They still force you to use their models in their tournaments. Sucks that they have found a way to force their dreams on our reality.


----------



## xClampy (Feb 6, 2010)

Export tax increases the cost I believe. The GW manager at my local store is from Indiana, and says its cheaper over here in the UK than over in the States. I can only think of export tax, a the only factor to increase cost. The fuel crisis also has a major effect on the price, which is a confirmed factor by GW. Cost to export costs more, so they up the price, to cut the loss. Id rather pay more and have a mini than lose out altogether personally.

Of course this is assuming all the GW stuff over in the States comes from the UK.

Also the price of Tin (which is the metal used right) like other metals has risen greatly and thusly a price increase will be incurred, as the profit margin will vary.

Oh and I hear you can get access to the figures of GW, due to it being a PLC.

Oh having said all this, GW made 7.5 Million profit last year. Pre tax.


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

Oodles said:


> Does ne one know of a new zealand equvilant of Krylon? Im not sure if its sold here. If not, what should I look for in a can of primer? What do I want the label to say? Whats the name of the adhesive?(I can see that sounding like a stupid question)


I have no idea what they have in new zealand, but i'd just go to the closest hardwear store and ask their paint person, they should be able to tell you.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Wiccus said:


> I just use Armory. Works fine, has just as much and is a third of the cost.


Yep, same here. Good stuff.


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

Oodles said:


> Does ne one know of a new zealand equvilant of Krylon? Im not sure if its sold here. If not, what should I look for in a can of primer? What do I want the label to say? Whats the name of the adhesive?(I can see that sounding like a stupid question)


:biggrin: you know i'm not sure of an equivilant of krylon in new zealand... they stopped excepting kangaroos and dingos as forms of payment once the recession hit :biggrin: :so_happy: sorry i had to...
woog out


----------



## Lash Machine (Nov 28, 2008)

xClampy said:


> Export tax increases the cost I believe. The GW manager at my local store is from Indiana, and says its cheaper over here in the UK than over in the States. I can only think of export tax, a the only factor to increase cost. The fuel crisis also has a major effect on the price, which is a confirmed factor by GW. Cost to export costs more, so they up the price, to cut the loss. Id rather pay more and have a mini than lose out altogether personally.
> 
> Of course this is assuming all the GW stuff over in the States comes from the UK.
> 
> .


GW actually have a factory in the States that supplys most of the models that side of the atlantic but they would still have to import some of the product and have a general cost covering that put across all the models. 

Regarding the primer I have normally bought a cheaper product but the cost of that has risen recently and is now only £1 cheaper than the GW black primer. As mentioned before I would be careful about using car primers on plastic but I did find one online webstore that did the GW primer on discount and I bought some from there.

On a side note, decent paint brushes are expensive regardless from where they come from but it would pay to have a look in a proper art shop to see if you can find a good brand that is a bit cheaper.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Jdwoogie said:


> :biggrin: you know i'm not sure of an equivilant of krylon in new zealand... they stopped excepting kangaroos and dingos as forms of payment once the recession hit :biggrin: :so_happy: sorry i had to...
> woog out


New Zealand doesn't have either dingoes or kangaroos.


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

and if they do there in zoo's


----------



## Oodles (Feb 24, 2009)

Nope no kangaroos or dingoes in the wild. Australia on the other hand.


----------



## bakoren (Nov 16, 2009)

xClampy said:


> Also the price of Tin (which is the metal used right) like other metals has risen greatly and thusly a price increase will be incurred, as the profit margin will vary.


I thought they used pewter...but I don't know exactly.

Yeah I buy cheaper brands, or the Hobby Lobby model paints, which are about a dollar less ounce per ounce.


----------



## CIN0T3 (Feb 11, 2010)

because they can be.:biggrin:


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

@lash machine: i tried using the Citadel detail brush and i just found it to be to long of a tip and ended up bending and causing paint to go where it didn't belong. Do you think a spotter brush would work better? Maybe it's just my hand or lack of painting style that makes it hard for me to use that brush. I bought a pack of paint brushes for my daughter and ended up liking one of the smaller brushes but it's starting to fray and break at the edges and i'm in need of a good brush for painting raised parts of armor and adding eye balls and fixing over paints and drawing emblems and runes. Any suggestions would be appreciated!

@bakoren: They use tin for the spray paint cans, Pewter for the models.

@ChaosRedCorsairLord: did i say kangaroos and dingos? I meant Kiwis. My bad! 


woog out


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Pewter is a malleable metal alloy, traditionally between 85 and 99 percent tin.
The price of tin has shot up by serious amounts since 2006 since lead was banned in electronics and solder is now done using a tin alloy similar to pewter and prices of tin reached $25000 per ton in 2008, which is about double what they are today,these are the main factors why GW have been moving as much of its range to plastics, but because many people were willing to pay the higher prices for things like goldswords they have no incentive to drop prices now the price of tin has fallen and they have moved to plastics.


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

@bitsandkits: very informative, i learned something. i should start taking tin off of roofs to pay for my warhammer pieces. How come tin cans are only wirth 5 cents still? Either way i know next time i see a set of tin dubs rollin' down the street them bitches are mine! 
woog out!


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

i use GW paints most of the time but i just started getting humbrol acrylic paints.
there the same size, same lid type, just as good and are over £1 cheaper.


----------



## Annabelle (Nov 24, 2008)

I started using the privateer press fine detail brush for smaller area jobs like weapon detail , eyes and the like. Works great.


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

Annabelle said:


> I started using the privateer press fine detail brush for smaller area jobs like weapon detail , eyes and the like. Works great.


Thanks, i will have to give them a shot. right now i'm finishing up my last termie and was wishing i had a smaller brush that wasn't so soft and flexible

Woog Out!


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

So i'm playing a game last night against space wolves and it comes down to the last battle. My entire unit is wiped out due to some shitty rolling and some misinterpratations of the rules (who would have tought you could shoot at running targets.... DOH!) and the only guy standing is my Dreadnaught. Now i had little faith left him in after rolling a FUCKING 1 furst turn, turning and blowing up my Obliterator! Anyhow i'm within 5 inches of his last squad of grey hunters and he has his leader and 1 member of it's retune left right next tothe combat. (BTW my daemon prince took a wound from a bolter and a melta before failling his first to saves in close combat. But he did mange to wipe out half of a squad in previous CC) I roll a 6 thinking YEAH BAD ASS I FUCKING GOT A SIX BLOOD FRENZY I'M GOING TO TEAR SHIT UP!!! WOOOHOOO DOUBLE CC ATTACKS AT 10 STRENGTH YEAH THIS ROCKS..... so i pull out my handy dandy chaos space marines codex to explain to my friend how the blood frenzy works becuase this is the first time we ever encountered it and i see that THEY FUCKING TOOK THE DOUBLING OF THE CC ATTACKS OUT OF THE BLOOD FRENZY. WHAT THE FUCK! THE NEXT GW EMPLOYEE I SEE I'M GOING TO KICK THEM IN THE NUTS!!!
that's all
Woog out

p.s flip off my dreadnaught... he's to the left <---


----------

